# Obi's first snow



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

It's official he loves the snow...he kept crying at the door to go back out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYw3cb8I5rM&context=C3fba5e5ADOEgsToPDskLHZYKGivF8NdoqsWqmZqSN


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Love this video - your little girl is gorgeous too and hope her show went well  x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I love the first time they see snow. My two love it!!! 

Black poos look fab in the snow too.

As you are a member of our Owners club-you can send that in to add to our lovely video section


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Kids and poo's playing in the snow...soooo cute


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

What a lovely video


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

A good time was had by all!

Ian


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Lovely movie Clare - great to see him so happy, bouncy and waggy tailed  He looks back to his old self at last


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

What a great video! Obi looks like he is loving it! It is so nice to see the Cockapoos and the kids having fun! We spent two hours over the fields yesterday, loads of the local families were out with children and everyone had a lovely time.  Now it is just slush here!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Gorgeous video - and must admit I had a nosy and saw your other videos. LOVE the one of him and Weller playing


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Turi said:


> Gorgeous video - and must admit I had a nosy and saw your other videos. LOVE the one of him and Weller playing


Me too!

Thanks for posting such a lovely video and I also agree that your daughter is cute too! Will hopefully meet Obi on March 25th!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Turi said:


> Gorgeous video - and must admit I had a nosy and saw your other videos. LOVE the one of him and Weller playing


Thanks Turi. I just stuck another one up there too from Christmas time.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Me too!
> 
> Thanks for posting such a lovely video and I also agree that your daughter is cute too! Will hopefully meet Obi on March 25th!


Ah thanks  Will be lovely to meet you and Biscuit too, looking forward to that meet.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

That so cute,he is having a great time and clearly loves the snow!! Your little girl is a little sweetheart! xxx


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Lovely video. My husband peered over my shoulder and said that it was our Poppy! Especially as your climbing frame similar to ours!

we went to Greenwood Park and there were people skiing!

Looking forward to meeting you in Bushey.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Soooo cute!!! x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Brilliant. So glad Obi enjoyed the snow.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Obi looks fantastic  Darcey is gorgeous, makes me very nostalgic for when Ciara was younger....


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Awww Clare, how wonderful to see Obi bouncing around in the snow and what a beautiful little girl you've got


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ah, bless him! We had a similar experience, culminating in the kids throwing snowballs at Rosie and her catching them in her mouth!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely Lovely Lovely   

Oh I love cockapoos and kids so much .. oh and cake too


----------

